# Hello everyone ( China? )



## Cato78 (Jan 14, 2010)

My girlfriend and I are moving to Qingdao China this year and while we've met some wonderful Chinese friends online, we don't know any westerners living there. I'd love to talk to westerners living in China who can perhaps give their pros and cons of living in China. Getting information from Chinese people has been wonderful, but I think people living in western democracies have a different point of view about some things. 

I did see a HK forum, but nothing for " Mainland " China.


----------



## Martin Wee (Apr 24, 2010)

Grab a copy of the local english paper and get in touch through some of the networks! Good luck


----------



## Rin (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi there 
My boyfriend and I have signed contracts to go and work as English teachers in Handan. We will be flying out of Heathrow and into Beijing on 31st May. Handan is quite far from Qingdao. But it would be good to keep in touch online!


----------



## nikkiebaby (May 3, 2010)

Cato78 said:


> My girlfriend and I are moving to Qingdao China this year and while we've met some wonderful Chinese friends online, we don't know any westerners living there. I'd love to talk to westerners living in China who can perhaps give their pros and cons of living in China. Getting information from Chinese people has been wonderful, but I think people living in western democracies have a different point of view about some things.
> 
> I did see a HK forum, but nothing for " Mainland " China.


Totally agree, there should be a China forum here!


----------

